# Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons Red Sorcerer



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

First of my Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons. Could be an HQ or just a Squad Leader.


































Feedback?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice, That is a damn fine looking model. I like the look og that helm without the horns. Different but good.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed. Very strong result.

They will make a striking appearance on the table top.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I dig that as well. Not overly fond of the staff head but that is a personal thing (didn't like it on the original model either).


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looking model, I quite like the helm actually. 

The only thing I will say, is the white looks a bit thick, I would say just thin it down slightly more


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's some new pictures. Taking some advice from (believe it or not) 4Chan I changed the base, did a little free hand on the robes (not too good at it) and got rid on the "pink eye". Then glazed the staff to make it glow from within....didn't too hot on that either


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

nice model.
Dam that a lor of cuts on your hand.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work :victory:, can't wait to see you paint up some more Tsons.


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

steamius said:


> nice model.
> Dam that a lor of cuts on your hand.


Yeah I had to get 34 warts lasered off....some were pretty deep. My index finger looks like a warzone and feels like you would expect :biggrin: Let's just say I've been sacrificing to the Blood God a lot lately


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, did you use the blood as paint for that mini? 

...anyway, I like the look of the mini, especially that trick with making it "glow from within". How's that done? just pool a wash into the recesses? Been trying to sort out my Rune Priest's sword in a similar manner...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking mini. Well done.


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Man, did you use the blood as paint for that mini?
> 
> ...anyway, I like the look of the mini, especially that trick with making it "glow from within". How's that done? just pool a wash into the recesses? Been trying to sort out my Rune Priest's sword in a similar manner...


It's just Vallejo glaze medium with a bit of scorpy green added. It pools up nicely into those recesses


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome model... but now that you've shown one... I've got to see more!!! MORE I TELL YOU!


----------



## Parasyte (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha great wart story .
Loving the red on the mini. It so looks smooth, i just want ot touch it


----------

